# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  нужен Visual FoxPro

## DEL

дайте ссыль кто нибудь плиз

----------


## Defused

Держи друг мой:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Interne...ice-Pack.shtml

----------


## Татьяна45Г

[QUOTE=Defused;15064]Держи друг мой:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Interne...ice-Pack.shtml[/QUOT

При установке пишит, что пакет обновления не может быть установлен, т.к. не существует самой программы. если можно ссылку на программу, а не на обновление.

----------


## Varkolak

[QUOTE=Татьяна45Г;92467]


> Держи друг мой:
> http://www.softpedia.com/get/Interne...ice-Pack.shtml[/QUOT
> 
> При установке пишит, что пакет обновления не может быть установлен, т.к. не существует самой программы. если можно ссылку на программу, а не на обновление.


Вот ловите нормальную ссылку:
http://allsoftwares.narod.ru/foxpro1.html

----------


## Алексей 163

могу вот это посоветовать ... намного лучше сам пользуюсь http://turbo.to/zwg221jrdhpt.html

----------

